# Point breakdowns?



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone could help explain this to me. I understand that there are 6 dogs competing on Saturday and five on Sunday, but I don’t understand what the 2-2-1-1 and 2-1-1-1 means. I’ll attach photos, I’m looking at the Newfoundland category by the way.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Class Dogs - Class Bitches - Champion (aka Specials) Dogs - Champion/specials Bitches


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

LJack said:


> Class Dogs - Class Bitches - Champion (aka Specials) Dogs - Champion/specials Bitches


So if my boy is competitive in 12-18 months, where would he fall?


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

livduse said:


> So if my boy is competitive in 12-18 months, where would he fall? Class Dogs?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

He’s a class dog, he’s one of two that will be in his class


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> He’s a class dog, he’s one of two that will be in his class


Ok, will he be competing against a 12-18 month dog or any age male?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

If he wins his class, he’ll go into the winner’s ring and be competing against older boys for Winner’s Dog. Let me get you the guide so you can understand 



https://images.akc.org/pdf/events/conformation/GESHW1.pdf



Page 11 is the graphic


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

livduse said:


> Ok, will he be competitive against a 12-18 month dog or any age male?


Class dogs/bitches will complete for the points. They could be in the same class or not. With numbers this low if they are in separate class, like 12-18 for your dog and maybe open for the other, you will both win your class (assuming no excuses or DQs), then go head to head in winners dog. If you are both in the 12-18 class then whoever wins 1st will also be automatically winners dog.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> If he wins his class, he’ll go into the winner’s ring and be competing against older boys for Winner’s Dog. Let me get you the guide so you can understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does winners dog then compete against winners bitch for best of breed? The only thing I still don’t get is whether or not his class is only 12-18 month dogs.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

LJack said:


> Class dogs/bitches will complete for the points. They could be in the same class or not. With numbers this low if they are in separate class, like 12-18 for your dog and maybe open for the other, you will both win your class (assuming no excuses or DQs), then go head to head in winners dog. If you are both in the 12-18 class then whoever wins 1st will also be automatically winners dog.


Oh ok, this makes sense. Will there be someone there telling us when to go into the ring? I know our ring number and time, but other than that I’ll definitely be lost. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

livduse said:


> Does winners dog then compete against winners bitch for best of breed? The only thing I still don’t get is whether or not his class is only 12-18 month dogs.


WD and WB will go into the BOB ring and compete against dogs that are already champions for the breed.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

LJack said:


> Class dogs/bitches will complete for the points. They could be in the same class or not. With numbers this low if they are in separate class, like 12-18 for your dog and maybe open for the other, you will both win your class (assuming no excuses or DQs), then go head to head in winners dog. If you are both in the 12-18 class then whoever wins 1st will also be automatically winners dog.


Follow up question, are points awarded to both winners dog and winners bitch or are points awarded for best of breed? Also, with so few dogs, how many points will likely be awarded?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

livduse said:


> Follow up question, are points awarded to both winners dog and winners bitch or are points awarded for best of breed? Also, with so few dogs, how many points will likely be awarded?


Check out the AKC point breakdown for your breed and division. Winners Dog and Winners Bitch both gets points.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn-origin-etr.akc.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/15111655/ScheduleofPoints2021-Div6.pdf


Here is the schedule for Colorado, Newfies are in the working group section


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Tagrenine said:


> https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn-origin-etr.akc.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/15111655/ScheduleofPoints2021-Div6.pdf
> 
> 
> Here is the schedule for Colorado, Newfies are in the working group section


Thanks!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

So, be at the ring for a few breeds before yours so you can see how this judge runs the ring. It is very likely your boy will be the very first Newfie shown and yes, they will call his armband number which you will pick up well before you show, usually from the ring steward.
Assuming you win your class and the other boy wins his, you will both be called by number to the winners dog class.
If you win winners dog, stick around. The class Bitches will go through the same process to get a winners Bitch. Then Best of Breed will be called with male champions first, then female Champions, then winners dog and winners bitch. It is customary for winners dog and winners bitch to be stacked and gaited together after the the champions have done an individual exam. After all work, the judge will pick a Best of Breed, Best of Opposite Sex, Best of Winners, a Select dog and a select bitch. The order is exactly that with the exception in some cases of Best of Winners. A class dog or bitch that goes BOB will also be BOW. If a special wins BOB but the class dog or bitch goes BOS, they will also be BOW.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

A little update… Ben did great at his first show! He was really well behaved and easygoing. His main issue was pacing. It was really hot, and he was over it. He did better the second day because they put the Newfie’s inside. He took RWD on Saturday and WD on Sunday. We have another show coming up in early July. Any tips on getting them excited before going on the ring and keeping them cool?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Yay congratulations!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!
Wet towel to stand on ringside
That keeps his pads cool and has the benefit of giving him some damp to make grass less slippery than dry pads.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Ben is beautiful!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Big congratulations on the win!

I second Prism's suggestion of a wet towel. And on top of that, you can actually spray water directly onto the dog's paw pads and tongue.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks everyone!!


----------

